# cnc& robot



## مندوب (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

سؤالي هو مالفرق بنظام التحكم بين (cnc) &( robot)


وشكراا


----------



## zamalkawi (28 يناير 2010)

سؤال جميل
ولكن وضح ماذا تقصد بالروبوت، فالكلمة لها أكثر من مفهوم، أو لنقل، أي أنواع أو تطبيقات الروبوت تقصد


----------



## مندوب (29 يناير 2010)

انا اتكلم بالانظمة الصناعية 

اولا cnc تطبيق على عمليات صناعية منها الخراطة والتفريز والروتري الخاصة بالنجارة...الخ 

ثانيا robot الخاص بالانظمة الصناعية مثل انظمة اللحام ونظمة نقل القطع وانظمة الدهان روبوت... الخ 

السؤال 

هل cnc & robot لهما نفس مبدأ العمل ؟؟؟
هل يوجد ب( روبوت ) تطبيقات cnc ???

وشكرااااا


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يناير 2010)

لهم نفس مبدأ العمل نعم
ولكن بسبب الاختلافات بينهم فجهاز التحكم للروبوت يختلف عن جهاز التحكم للسي إن سي
من الممكن استعمال الروبوت في عمليات التشغيل واستخدام جهاز تحكم سي إن سي للروبوت ولكن هذا لا يزال قيد الأبحاث، على حد علمي لا توجد منتجات تجارية تقومبهذا 
ويمكن أن أبعث لك بصورة روبوت يقوم بالتشغيل من أحد المركز البحثية
تحت يدي الآن دراسة، وهي رسالة دكتوراه يتناول فيها الباحث موضوع نظام تحكم موحد لكل من الروبوت والسي إن سي، ويمكن أن أرسل لك ملخص هذاالبحث 
الباحث يتناول هنا أوجه الاتفاق ويركز عليها بهدف الوصول في النهاية إلى منصة مشتركة للتحكم في الروبوت والسي إن سي


----------



## مندوب (29 يناير 2010)

أخي زملكاوي 

ياريت ترسله لاني مهتم بالموضوع 

وشكراا


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يناير 2010)

وﻻ يهمك
يوم الاثنين بإذن الله فقط ذكرني
ابعث برسالة هنا يوم الإثنين لتذكرني
سأرسل لك الصور يومها
أما بالنسبة لرسالة الدكتوراه، فهي لدي مطبوعة وسيكون من الصعب أن أمسحها كلها، كما أنها باللغة الألمانية. أما ملخص البحث فمسحه سهل كما أنه باللغة الإنجليزية، وسأرسله أيضا يوم الإثنين بإذن الله


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاتة 

ممكن ترسلي البحث يا عزيزي


----------



## zamalkawi (2 فبراير 2010)

أعطني إيميلك


----------



## مندوب (3 فبراير 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## zamalkawi (4 فبراير 2010)

أرسلت لك إيميل به الصور وملخص البحث


----------



## zamalkawi (4 فبراير 2010)

لو تحب أن نتناقش في ما أرسلت لك، يمكننا النقاش هنا


----------



## zamalkawi (9 فبراير 2010)

أخي، هل إطلعت على الملفات؟


----------



## مندوب (9 فبراير 2010)

نعم اخي اطلعت على الملف 


جزاك الله خير


----------

